# InkSoft Named To New Mexico Private 100 List



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft was recently named to a list of the top 100 privately held companies in New Mexico based on revenue. Members are recognized in a listing published in the Albuquerque Business Journal Outlook, a newspaper.

“InkSoft is a relatively young company compared to some of well-established businesses included on the New Mexico Private 100. We are proud to be included with such a prestigious group of companies and appreciate the recognition of InkSoft as a contributor to the state’s economy and employment opportunities,” says Scott Allen, president.

InkSoft is a software company that offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools. For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

